# Loveable Nic - reining stallion to song edge of glory!



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

That was pretty good.

I have to ask though. Does your trainer know that you made this?? Do you have permission to post it here, or to even make it in the first place?


----------



## Nahvar4ever (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks and yes I have permission for all the above ^^ in fact this video is also posted on her website and she loves it, hahaha now she wants me to make some more for her on different horses


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Nahvar4ever said:


> thanks and yes I have permission for all the above ^^ in fact this video is also posted on her website and she loves it, hahaha now she wants me to make some more for her on different horses


Well it defiantly was good. Make sure you post the other vids when you make them.


----------



## Nahvar4ever (Jun 9, 2011)

ok! sounds good! thank you


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Great job! What province are you in? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice video! What program did you use to edit the video with?


----------



## Nahvar4ever (Jun 9, 2011)

I live in Alberta Canada and the program I used was Video Pad the free trial edition so it didn't cost me a thing!!  Thank you for the compliments


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That is one magnificent horse who looks like he loves his job! And your video editing was pretty darned good. Love the song choice (I'm a closet Lady Gaga fan ;-) ).


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I really love it!! Your trainer's good, her horse is good, your video, is good, it's all good!!


----------



## Nahvar4ever (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I had a ton of fun making it also


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

A great job of editing and production!!


----------

